# The €2 T Shirt



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Would you buy one

*Follow the link*


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Is this in the right place Kev ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Is this in the right place Kev ?


The right place for what Joe? not sure what you mean.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev


That's brilliant - thanks for sharing.


I teach Business Ethics and am always on the lookout for new things.


The shame is out of all the topics I teach in Business, the overwhelming area where I have so many resources is in ethics. So many examples and they so frequently arise.:frown2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The right place for what Joe? not sure what you mean.


Not really a joke mate.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Does make you think how lucky we are though.
But also if they didn't have that job,could it be even worse?
Just saying.:frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jo662 said:


> Not really a joke mate.


#

In the context of a MH forum it could be construed as Trivia though I guess?

Its obviously not a trivial subject but where else could it be shared?

Only my opinion

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Not really a joke mate.


Ah I see, but this forum is called Jokes & Trivia, so I figured it was best in here, although it isn't actually trivial, but quite serious, not sure where else it would fit.

Bugger Graham beat me too it.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I hate to see people on such low wages. The big corporations are greedy only paying 13c per hour. They should pay them a living wage.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

This is actually not a very well thought out experiment. Basically the machine tells you that if you buy the tee shirt you are aiding exploitation of sweat shop workers in the third world. The reality is that if you don't buy the shirt you may take away the living of a poor person, not much of a living, or a life for these children but what they earn is possibly the only thing keeping them in food and shelter. The big retailers on our high streets have all been found out in the past for dealing with sweat shops and I am sure many still do and until they do something to force the sweatshop owners to improve wages and conditions nothing much will change, in the meantime if buying cheap clothes keeps a roof over a childs head and gives them at least one meal a day then who are we to take that away from them without first puting something better in place?

Jim.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep...It is the big moral dilemma that I use with my students


Until the social fabric of the countries concerned changes, then it is left to the corporations to drive that change. This then throws up the perennial stakeholder conflict regarding short term profits v longer term CSR.


Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Even Apple*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...shop-factory-workers-paid-just-1-12-hour.html


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...shop-factory-workers-paid-just-1-12-hour.html


Yes...there was great documentary on the BBC earlier this year which I used in my teaching all about Apple and their (mal)practices.

Interestingly enough EVERY student out of 20 or so owned an iPhone and most had at least one other Apple product!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Apple etc are not alone in this, if we want hi tech at lo prices, something has to give, I vote we all pay more, who's with me?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought the expression on people's faces said it all

And I loved the donate button

So not a wasted experiment

Aldra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Not if I read this right*

http://www.wikinvest.com/stock/Apple_(AAPL)/Data/Gross_Profit


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ...if we want hi tech at lo prices...


Luckily I don't, so no issue to me.

My laptop is 2nd hand and very basic. My mobile is (non smart) Nokia of some vintage; my contract is £10 pm with EE which gives me 490 more texts than I need plus 90 more minutes than I usually need; our TV's are not smart; no Kindle nor dongle.

I do need to update my sat nav though :smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You won´t beat my husband, he has no computer, a Nokia (about mark 1) mobile, (I had an email from them yesterday asking if he still needs it because it hasn´t been used for over 6 months :laugh
He cannot/will not learn to use any modern hi tech. Heaven knows what he will do if I die first.

Sorry, I have taken you off the subject,.
Unfortunately there isn´t anything we can do about the dreadful pay and conditions of these people, its been going on forever, a big fuss was made about coffee and chocolate products not many years ago, has that improved? There is so much unfairness in the world, don´t think about it for too long because it will depress you.

Luv Janet X


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Revise said:


> I hate to see people on such low wages. The big corporations are greedy only paying 13c per hour. They should pay them a living wage.


Of course they should be paid a living wage . . . 
Umm, - shouldn't UK workers be paid a living wage too ?


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

I suppose it down to do you really want a €2 tee shirt.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I could live without it 

Sadly

Many cant
Thier wages
Don't allow choice
So we have

People working for a pittance

People who need to pay a pittance

So what is the answer??

Hopefully people who can afford more

Not Taking the ****.
Aldra


----------

